# unterschied h110i und h110i gt



## Mattiderhund2 (24. Mai 2015)

Was ist eigentlich der unterschied außer dem Preis?


----------



## Deathy93 (24. Mai 2015)

H110i und H110i GT?

Es gibt nur die H110i GT.

Meinst vllt die H100i? Oder meinst die "normale" H110?


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (24. Mai 2015)

Hat sich erledigt die h110i gt ist der nachfolger der h110 und die h110 ist ohne Liefertermin.
Peinlich dass ich dann auch noch mich verschrieben habe


----------

